
Google’s software design is having a reformation - aaronbrethorst
https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/10/17339230/google-material-design-theme-update-new-tools-matias-duarte
======
makecheck
Well as part of their “infinite possibilities, with guardrails”, I would like
to see titanium guardrails set up around iOS so they stop Material-izing it.
Use the damned UIKit please, you have enough billions to invest in separate
code.

Google apps feel wrong on iOS. They also work less responsively, in part
because they don’t do the default/expected thing and in part (presumably)
because whatever implements their own unnecessary custom UI layer on iOS is
just _slower_.

Besides, in their quest to change everything, features are harder to use. Why
does everything seem to take 5 more taps and a slide-out menu that weren’t
necessary in 2010?

------
phliphop
I'd like to see some AB testing results on the actual effects of these tiny
little details. I just suspect most people don't really care, but hey, maybe
I'm wrong...

